# Coverting .pdf pics to .jpg



## Chris_L_Hanssen (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone know an FREE AND I MEAN FREE non paid program (not JASC Paint Shop Pro or Photoshop) that coverts pictures in .pdf files to .jpg?

Please help me? Thanks.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Chris,

If you're in a pinch and need something right now for a small number of images, you could just go the alt+printscreen route and then just paste the clipboard into paint, crop and save.

If you need something a little more 'heavy duty', I would check out The GIMP, which rivals Adobe Photoshop in both price and functionality.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

irfanview is free and can open PDFs once you have the AFPL ghostscript installed. the AFPL defaults 96 DPI to open with, but you can up this by clicking on the Options>Properties>Plugins Tab. click the Postscript Options button and there you can specify the DPI.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Download and install Foxit Reader (very small footprint) which is a PDF reader superior to Adobe Reader.
Open your e-book in Foxit, and from the option bar select the "camera" icon.
With that draw a selection round the image you want to save.
That image thus selected will be copied automatically to the clipboard.
Open up MS Paint, Ctrl+V to paste that image, save as jpg.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

Meant to say, Foxit Reader is free free free


----------



## Chris_L_Hanssen (Oct 15, 2004)

Well thanks for the help.


----------

